# ORAL dexamethasone sodium phosphate



## clovell (Apr 12, 2011)

One of our docs gives a liquid dexamethasone sodium phosphate orally to pts. The HCPCS for injection, dexamethasone sodiums phosphate is J1100. Is it appropriate to use this HCPCS code when given orally, since I cannot seem to find an oral administration. If not, what code do you recommend?

Thank you so much for your help!!

Connie


----------



## Thath041 (Mar 20, 2015)

J8540 for oral administration


----------

